# Got a package this morning.



## link (Aug 30, 2017)

So this was sitting on my desk when I got to work this morning. Perfect timing as there is a long weekend coming up and I will be able to play with this. Plus my Boy has been  wanting me to get one so we could try it and he will be home from school this weekend as well.













20170830_080450.jpg



__ link
__ Aug 30, 2017






Should be fun.

Link


----------



## uncletork (Aug 30, 2017)

Still on my list of kitchen toys to pick up. Good luck and have fun testing it out with the boy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 30, 2017)

Have fun with it,

Hmmm, mines been sitting on the shelf in the garage for 3 months collecting dust! Maybe once winter hits I'll get it out again.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2017)

We can't have enough toys can we!

Al


----------



## link (Aug 30, 2017)

This is a topic of discussion with my wife and I Al. However she is not aware I bought this one yet so I have a feeling this will be discussed again very soon.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2017)

Does she like steak ?  Make that the first meal .


----------



## link (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes, that will be the first meal for sure. My wife is actually really good about me buying things like this. I do not have many hobbies I spend money on (cooking and hunting) so it is all good. 

I have been talking about it for a while and she keeps telling me to buy one. Once it hit the right price ($99) i could not resist.

Link


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2017)

You're gonna love it . My kids always have something they want to sv . Enjoy .


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 30, 2017)

That's the same unit I have. They are very handy tools and can produce very, very good results with steaks, chicken, reheating and so on. 

On a side note I'd like to ad this anecdote.

When I first got mine, I put it in the water and checked it out like any new toy. I showed my wife what it does and how easy it is to adjust to any temp you want. Now take into mind that she doesn't do a whole lot of cooking around here outside of quesadillas, grilled cheese, etc. So I'm at work and I call her and tell her to " set the circulator for 140 and toss in that package of tenderloins (pork)" She did.

I came home to find two tenderloins floating around the pot! She cut them out of the plastic and put the meat directly into the pot of water. Needless to say the loins were somewhat poached and destroyed and it took me quite a while to clean all the "ick" off of the circulator.

Have fun with your new unit!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 30, 2017)

I been studying that chefstep unit that is 1100 watt with the magnetic base. Runs WiFi or off a phone like mine Android 4.4 . The only thing is... if you loose internet your out of luck.. it won't run manually..[emoji]128556[/emoji]

But.. with top rated reviews and under $200.00 with heating capacity of up to a 10 gallon container? Sounds good to me. Also has a lid with holder and container you can buy for it.. and clip on thing for non metallic use.


----------



## link (Sep 2, 2017)

Ok, so We tried it today and it was fantastic! I did a 3lb Beef Chuck Roast and let it cook at 132° for 18 hours. Pretty much did not need a knife and it was a perfect Medium Rare from edge to edge. I let my son cook this since he had been bugging me to get one of these and it was a surprise when he got home for the weekend. He went very simple for the first try. Soy sauce and fresh garlic.

The flavor was great.

Temp dropped a couple degrees when I put the meat in but cam right back up.













20170901_224753.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 2, 2017






Searing all sides in cast iron pan













20170902_180201.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 2, 2017






Slicing it up (nice MR)













20170902_180335.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 2, 2017






With Broccoli and Rice.













20170902_180723.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 2, 2017






Thanks for looking 

Link


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 2, 2017)

Points for that!  Man that worked great!
:points:

Beef chuck? It looks much leaner and compact than Chuck.. really good


----------



## link (Sep 2, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Points for that! Man that worked great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is what I was thinking. Label actually said Chuck Tender Roast. 













20170901_222248.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## link (Sep 4, 2017)

So we tried a couple different things tonight. Pork tenderloin with basil tyme and garlic. And salmon with rosemary and lemon.













20170904_172108.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 4, 2017


















20170904_173021.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 4, 2017


















20170904_172914.jpg



__ link
__ Sep 4, 2017






I am liking this little device i think.
Thanks for looking.

Link


----------

